# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  FIFA World. immersive virtual gaming environment on Roblox

## Airicist2

FIFA on Wikipedia

2022 FIFA World Cup on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Welcome to the FIFA World on Roblox

Oct 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"FIFA and Roblox announce landmark partnership as FIFA World officially launches"

October 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Fifa and Roblox launch new metaverse world ahead of Qatar 2022"
Fifa World to feature video content, in-game events, social spaces, rewards options and virtual collectibles.

by Rory Jones
October 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Lost in Roblox’s Fifa World – everything wrong with the metaverse in one place"

by Keith Stuart
October 20, 2022

----------

